# Ported Barrel



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

I was looking at muzzleloaders and noticed a Traditions Vortek that has a ported barrel. Has anyone shot one of thease? Does it help reduce recoil? Just curious.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, they don't port them to reduce noise. So..... I guess they ported it as a muzzle brake.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

More places for fouling to get into and a nightmare to keep clean. No thanks!


-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

But it looks cool!!!


----------

